# Sears Drift Breaker auger engagement needed



## upstate58 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello , new to the forum I have a old Sears drift breaker Model 536-909800 Code 8243 and I am trying to find the cable that engages the auger it seems to be no longer available on the Sears parts direct web site. Any help or direction appreciated


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I needed a lawnmower safety cable and instead of paying $15 for it I went to Home depot and got bulk steel cable for less than $2. If the sheath is still good you can try that route.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Cable*

If you have a cable but are missing an end, check McMaster-Carr as they have replacements. If you don't have a cable at all, check out the one used on the chute control. They will work on the auger control, only thing you'll have to do is rig a clevis type setup to attach the end to the handle control, otherwise it's a bolt-in. Not cheap at $40 but it works.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

My drift breaker is the only one I've seen here that doesn't use a cable for auger engagement. 
You raise or lower a lever that has a crank directly attached to the pulley hardware. 
I'm guessing this was an earlier version.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Dbert, that is the same type of control the AMF and Dynamark has, the Polar Bear, Luminaire, Husky, etc. It's actually BETTER than the later cable setup, the cables tend to seize up over time, and fray, and break. That direct rod engagement never seizes up. The old AMF and Dynamark are the same machine as Craftsman back in those years, the latter moved controls to handlecars w/cables as a perk to make the machine more high-end, and engage the traction drive and augers separately.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

My only issue with it is remembering which direction is on/off. The human brain ages you know. This fall when I was getting it ready I wanted to make sure it was off before I started it and couldnt remember which position was on and which was off (with the belt cover installed). I had made a note on the back of the tank with a sharpie, but it was washed off somehow.

With the ignition off I had my son watch the auger while I pulled the starter handle. I made a new sharpie note on the gas tank with a down arrow and an OFF label. Down off/up on just isn't intuitive I guess.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Upstate 

You might try Boston Lawnmower Company - New England's Premier Outdoor Power Equipment Dealer
They have been a good source for odd obsolete parts for my "classic" sears 3 stage.

Might even be able to get away with a cable from a bicycle shop with a little backyard engineering if need be.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

just an fyi on cables, you can go to any local auto parts store, and buy universal steel choke cable, the type used on cars with carburetors and a hand choke. they still sell them for heavy duty trucks in service still using carbs that are older vehicles.

then all you have to do, is cut the knob off the handle, and you have a length of brand new cable

bend L hooks in each end, and attach it to your original handle control and unit it's controlling, presto new cable for about 9 bucks


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

or you can just leave the knob on the new cable, and use that instead...

Jegs Performance Products 15830 Hand Choke Cable | eBay

30 12"Hand Choke Cable for 250cc Water Cooled ATV | eBay


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Cable*

IIRC, that one takes a cable with a loop on one end and a S-hook on the other to operate the drive controls and is now unavailable. There's a cable for chute control (49551MA IIRC) that has a loop on each end and is roughly the right length as the current control cable. You will need to rig something to attach the one end to the control handle, a short length of drive chain with a pair of split links should work or some type of clevis and a length of cable etc.


----------

